
Ask HN: Accounting Software for startups that isn't quickbooks? - robwormald
Having written Intuit API integrations for a couple of years now, I have no desire to run my own business with them.<p>Not looking for anything super complicated, just invoicing and accounting, preferably with an API we can plug into.<p>Thoughts? Freshbooks seems pretty good.
======
prashantganti
(Disclosure: I am the Product Manager of Zoho Books) I invite you to try Zoho
Books. It that handles invoicing, online payments via Paypal, Stripe and
others, Expenses , Automatic bank feeds etc more. It is a double entry system
but, that is under the hood. It has mobile apps for Android, iPhone and
Windows as well. On APIs : Zoho Books has comprehensive APIs. The web client
is built using the same set of APIs that we expose to developers and partners.

Please give it a try and let me know your feedback. You can reach me at
prashant at zohocorp dot com

------
jesusmichael
The devil you know vs. the devil you don't... You really think these
accounting products are that different?

------
johns
Less accounting Wave Xero

